# Pantec MS 1st setup



## Zircon (Jan 10, 2006)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=502201&postcount=7


----------

